
Do you know what you’re paying for? How contactless cards are still vulnerable - sjmurdoch
https://theconversation.com/do-you-know-what-youre-paying-for-how-contactless-cards-are-still-vulnerable-to-relay-attack-63142
======
sjmurdoch
There are some more technical details in the extended blog post –
[https://www.benthamsgaze.org/2016/08/02/do-you-know-what-
you...](https://www.benthamsgaze.org/2016/08/02/do-you-know-what-youre-paying-
for-how-contactless-cards-are-still-vulnerable-to-relay-attack/)

